# Music by Genre > Jazz/Blues Variants, Bossa, Choro, Klezmer >  Jacob do bandolim
anyone have a reccomendation for a source of transcriptions of jacob do bandolim?
no one has ever made a mandolin sound so romantic!

also, does anyone have any reccomendations for litterature on jacob?

does anyone else want to be JUST LIKE HIM? har har har

----------


## Larry S Sherman

> anyone have a reccomendation for a source of transcriptions of jacob do bandolim?
> no one has ever made a mandolin sound so romantic!
> 
> also, does anyone have any reccomendations for litterature on jacob?
> 
> does anyone else want to be JUST LIKE HIM? har har har


The book in this thread is very good, and a great place to start.

Larry

PS: I want to be just like Hamilton De Holanda instead!

----------


## Larry S Sherman

Here's a direct link to the book.



TOCANDO COM JACOB - PARTITURAS & PLAYBACKS (Playing With Jacob - Scores & Playbacks)

Book/2 CD pack. A unique opportunity to sit in with the great Jacob do Bandolim! Includes 24 memorable choros and waltzes as recorded by the influential Brazilian mandolinist on two LPs from the early 1960's - "Chorinhoes e Choroes" and "Primas e Bordoes." The CDs contain two tracks for each tune: one with Jacob on mandolin, followed by a playalong track with the original backing musicians from those 1960's sessions. The mandolin parts for all 24 choros are transcribed in the book in both C and Bb versions. Includes performance notes for each tune, a glossary of melodic variations for 20 of the tunes, more. With text in Portugese and English. Wire-bound. Notation only. 144 pp. 

 Contents:

  * Assanhado
  * É do que há
  * Proezas de Solon
  * Santa Morena
  * Os cinco companheiros
  * Ameno Resedá
  * Não me tocques
  * Vou vivendo
  * Serpentina
  * Juventude saudosa
  * Benzinho
  * Bola preta
  * Teu beijo
  * Falta-me você
  * Araponga
  * Minha gente
  * Meu chorinho
  * Glória
  * Um bandolim na escola
  * Naquele tempo
  * A ginga do Mané
  * Gorgulho
  * Negrinha
  * O vôo da mosca

----------


## Martin Jonas

I ordered this from Amazon two weeks ago, and have just received their dispatch notice. Looking forward to seeing whether I manage the pieces!

Martin

----------


## Jim Garber

I ordered it from Elderly and it is on its way to me. I have listened to Jacob's music since someone gave me a Brazilian RCA LP of it many years ago, pre-Acoustic Disc.

Jim

----------


## Mandomax

I got it yesterday. It's stellar. Great lead sheets and the CDs rock. I wish they had given more melodic variations, but I'm just being greedy. Time to work on "Flight of the fly" some more!

----------


## Don Stiernberg

Mike Marshall and Ted Falcon have both released books of choro transcriptions also

----------

thanks!
i think ill definatly be checking out the book/cd.

----------


## Ted Eschliman

Though they aren't necessarily transcriptions of Jacob's solos, the O Melhor do Choro Vol 1, 2, & 3 are a "must-have" for any Choro enthusiast. These have been a pain to order in the past through a couple of Brazilian music import specialties but last month Elderly music started carrying Volume 1. I've got all three volumes, and cherish the "Fake Book" format of melody and chords. 



Elderly also has Mike Marshall's Choro book, Don just mentioned. This (and his CDs) would be an excellent acquisition, as well. Part of my library and highly recommended.

----------

